# Crazy Piano Étude



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

Well hello!

It's indeed a funny piece made in ten minutes, in which i expose some worthless ideas. But so you get an idea of the level of my recent compositionts, this is the one i most appreciate, the one i made to joke with. So sad me is.

Anyways, the score and rendered sound are attached. :tiphat:

BE AWARE!!!!! Some parts are probably non playable, there may be dissonances all around, and most sections aren't joined correctly. Such a fun. :devil:

View attachment etude.mp3

View attachment etude.pdf


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Funny and crazy indeed! But unplayable? It's actually sight-readable


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

It sounds very dark and violet.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sometimes the ones you make "to joke with" end up being most satisfactory. Its amusing and if refined could be pretty spot on. But who wants to go back and refine? I usually don't...


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Sometimes the ones you make "to joke with" end up being most satisfactory. Its amusing and if refined could be pretty spot on. But who wants to go back and refine? I usually don't...


So true. The thing is that when you compose without being totally serious, you forget about all the formal parameters of a composition, and holy cow it's so fun and rewarding if the result makes 1% of sense


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, despite its simplicity, it transmits a sense of extravagance. Maybe you can try to write a set of short pieces like this one, similar to Ligeti's Musica Ricercata.
I didn't find it neither unplayable nor very "dissonant", though.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

jani said:


> It sounds very dark and violet.


And what's the problem with that?.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Sometimes the ones you make "to joke with" end up being most satisfactory. Its amusing and if refined could be pretty spot on. But who wants to go back and refine? I usually don't...


My general experience as well! My favorite compositions are usually the ones done either in blissful ignorance [very early works] or in fun.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

aleazk said:


> And what's the problem with that?.


Purple prose gets one into trouble with the literary police.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

maybe it is my age showing, but the thing sounded to me like an improvised ditty of the nightclub variety, ca. 1910-20, to underscore a joke or skit about "******!" 

I.e. 100 years after the fact, it sounds pedestrian, cliche, and anything but "wild 'n' crazy."

I'm all for composers dashing off sketches, but this is a huge 'meh' to my ears, and best left as a sketch done, page turned, best done and over with, forgotten, out of the system, and better yet, on to something else. (Me, I wouldn't even recommend keeping it to look at in retrospect, there's nothing there to learn from, grow on.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Sometimes the ones you make "to joke with" end up being most satisfactory. Its amusing and if refined could be pretty spot on. *But who wants to go back and refine? I usually don't...*


Tsk, tsk, young'un


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Looking at the score, I really really really want to correct some notation errors....


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

violadude said:


> Looking at the score, I really really really want to correct some notation errors....


Go ahead, shine on me you crazy diamond! :lol:

Now, really, please, if you have the time, i'd love all comments and corrections about the score. A noob is a noob.

But again, it's not suposed to be any kind of show-off or 'worth studying' piece.


----------

